# Pigeon Wear "Diapers"



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I am really new to this computerised world of pigeons, but have lived with pet pigeons for years. I could not believe there are so many of you out there who have birds in your homes, same as I do! Pigeons have taught me so much about their clever smart selfs, I find myself correcting people all the time about how they "are not stupid at all but very very smart!" I live with them -like family -I know! And I tell them many interesting stories about Mr Hooter's adventures, or Fanny's habits in the morning, they are quite surprised!
It occured to me that some of you might be interested in what I have invented, (approved by our local bird vet)- "Pigeon wear" (unoffical name -until I think one up). All my birds sport comfortable, "wear" that functions as a diaper -with fashion. It uses a disposible pad, leaves almost all the feathers available to the bird for grooming, and revolutionized my relationship with them. I can take them anywhere, even work and stores and friends homes because they are clean and safe from making unwanted deposits. The "wear" is made with a ring for leash -so as long as I kept Mr. Hooters right by me on the 36" leash while I work the garden -it feels hawk safe. All my birds have become extra incredible family members because of the closeness this "wear" allows. Beti spends before snuggle bedtime with me, (he is still a youth), and Mr. Hooter's follows me around the house "helping me wash dishes, work this computer we got, watching me sew, or carry on with things and he is right in the middle of it all helping!" It has freed my guys up from always being in a cage to being with me. When I get his travel seat out (invented that too) put it in the car,and open his carrier -in he flies ready to go. The birds always want to be in the house and they know they have to wear Pigeon wear to be inside, and they don't even mind. If anyone else seems interested in such things, (as I haven't read in your stories that you have them, maybe you do and I am just behind the times) I might think about making some for pigeon folks. I just think you would love them as much as I do. 
Boni Birds


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk Boni.

Any chance of posting a picture of your 'Pigeon wear' & 'travel seat'? They sound great.  
AND, we would love to see pictures of your pijjies as well.  

We love pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## missy73089 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd love to see pictures of your birds sporting your "Pigeon wear". My birds sure could use them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone inventing a better "mouse trap" (a.k.a. Flight Suit) has my vote.

Would love to see pictures of your "diapers."


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Boni Birds said:


> If anyone else seems interested in such things, (as I haven't read in your stories that you have them, maybe you do and I am just behind the times) I might think about making some for pigeon folks. I just think you would love them as much as I do.
> Boni Birds


Hello Boni Birds & welcome!
I would LOVE to hear more about your pigeon wear & travel seat! Would be great if my pigeons could spend more time with me in the yard/car...
I have a "flight suit" with a leash but they hate to wear it. Sounds like your solution is easier on the feathers...

Please post more info/pictures, or p.m. me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Boni Birds,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Looks like you have a captivated audience and I'm sure SOME pictures would help sell the product, I'm anxious to see your birds in their "pigeon wear" anyway. How cute!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pigeon Wear*

I want to show you pictures so bad, _I am having a fit!_ In talking about this to family and friends (how I discovered pigeon people on line and I am not the only one!)- they reminded me about how I lost one of my last invention. My family has been after me before, to patton this unbelievable creation, so I talked to patton people today and they said if I post pictures online it would become public domain . So it is something for me to think about. The minute I can post pictures I will, really want you to see it to believe it! I had a problem with the flightsuit also, in that the birds have very little feather access, my wear solves that and they don't mind wearing it. So as soon as I can I will share, Boni.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> I want to show you pictures so bad, _I am having a fit!_ In talking about this to family and friends (how I discovered pigeon people on line and I am not the only one!)- they reminded me about how I lost one of my last invention. My family has been after me before, to patton this unbelievable creation, so I talked to patton people today and they said if I post pictures online it would become public domain . So it is something for me to think about. The minute I can post pictures I will, really want you to see it to believe it! I had a problem with the flightsuit also, in that the birds have very little feather access, my wear solves that and they don't mind wearing it. So as soon as I can I will share, Boni.


Fair enough. Have you talked to the Flight Suit people? Or do you want to go it alone?

I am sure you could do a hefty business with all of us here! Does your diaper go by "sizes?" That's one of the problems I had with getting a suit for Squeaks. He was too big for the sizes listed for "pigeons." Luckily, there is a bird place down the street that I could return to get the right size - finally! He ended up being about 5 sizes BIGGER!  

Best of everything! We will certainly look forward to your better diaper...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You've sure got our interest.
What a tease!
You can count me in on the first order.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

I WANT ONE!!! Definately interested... Maybe if not pictures then an explanation of how it works/looks?  


PS:If you are ever interested in having a website designed for your inventions or pidgies, let me know! (This goes for anyone else too!)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You have my interest,Boni Birds. I just purchased three suits all said to be the
size specifically for pigeons, yet they don't fit even my incredibly small jouvy
who weighs not even 250grams. What to do when the suit they say is wide, is just
not wide?? 

Your dilemna is understandable and I hope you find an expedient and 'painless'
way to get your invention patented. Looking forward to its' debut!

fp


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Good morning, Talking to flight suit people my be a good idea. My PG Wear is adjustible in two places to fit birds. I had to create such variablity because my birds run from tiny rollers to big and busty Fanny the homer! She is hughe!
It is handy too because a pigeons basic shape remains much the same so at 4-6weeks old I move my babies from the cuddle sock, system diaper I made to the grown up PGW. 
I really have it in my head, American made, by hand with love, there is enough stuff with made in China on it. I'll get some picture's of the car seat idea, and post them as I am not so much interested in credit for that idea, anyone could think it up, it is a blend of an already store made pet carrier and my seat idea for it. Just need a little time to figure out all this new fan-danggled computer and digital camera stuff.... Boni


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni Birds said:


> Good morning, Talking to flight suit people my be a good idea. My PG Wear is adjustible in two places to fit birds. I had to create such variablity because my birds run from tiny rollers to big and busty Fanny the homer! She is hughe!
> It is handy too because a pigeons basic shape remains much the same so at 4-6weeks old I move my babies from the cuddle sock, system diaper I made to the grown up PGW.
> I really have it in my head, American made, by hand with love, there is enough stuff with made in China on it. I'll get some picture's of the car seat idea, and post them as I am not so much interested in credit for that idea, anyone could think it up, it is a blend of an already store made pet carrier and my seat idea for it. Just need a little time to figure out all this new fan-danggled computer and digital camera stuff.... Boni



You have, indeed, invented a better "flight suit." While the FS works great, it's that size factor that can be a headache! Something simple and adjustable is what is really needed! 

You are certainly going to have enthusiastic customers here and that includes ME too!

We will all look forward to future updates!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pigeon Wear*

I feel like I have discovered the world I never knew existed (like when the native found the coke bottle) Bird people! Bird people like me! 
Wow! Patents are a lot of mystery and darn expensive! But I am determined to find a way to share this great item! Meanwhile I'll start sewing. The fun I have been having with mine is, the kind of fun dog people get to have; Mr. Hooter's wears a PG wear made out material that has cartoons of alley cats on it, and a tiny red bell ( so I know where he is). Little B is wearing shamrocks in tiny print, and Fanny had roller skates on her behindtoday! Fashion and freedom and of course hygiene, thats my motto! 
I have discovered so much about Pigeons by living with them. Once I had a pigeon who used to sleep on my pillow, (thanks to my diaper) in the mornings he would pull on my eye lashes gentel as you could imagine, to wake me up. When he succeeded off to the kitchen he would fly to wait by the toaster-he knew I shared toast. He would never leave even though I never caged him. He waited on the roof of my house and when he spotted my car coming down the long dirt drive way, he would meet me and come in the open car window or escort me home. He had a window in the house open all the time for him. He was just like a dog. Guarding the house, new all my boys by sight. Chased the pet cat (who lived there first) of my bed-had the cat terrified to cross him. That was ten years ago, since then I have had such iteresting pigeon experiances. I'd sure llike to share, is that O.K?
Do your pigeons put themselves to bed at night?, My little family has separate pet carriers on the tallest bookcase in the house and when it gets to be 9ish off to bed they go. It was easier to train them to stay off the table and us, while we eat, (only two discouragements for Hooters), but I learned they want to eat with us so their food is over on another counter in the kitchen, and at meals times they show up and eat at their spot watching us in what appears to be a happy state. There are a lot of special moments with pigeons.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the place to wax lyrical about your birds. Now, if you just had these devices for parakeets. When I had Lucy and Schroeder, my two love birds, I used to wish I could tie little thimbles around them when they flew around the room. They were sure lots of fun. Schroeder would only take a bath in my tea glass and he loved dill pickles (without garlic of course). I never got to drink a glass of tea or eat my pickle without sharing after he discovered their delights -- good thing I didn't put suger in my tea


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You certainly sound like you have some very unique pigeon experiences, Boni! This site just LOVES experiences and pictures, so jump right in... 

Mr. Squeaks doesn't fly due to a partial wing amputation, so he runs around on the floor and has the run of the apartment when he's not sitting on his egg in "daddy" mode.

Sure hope all goes well with your invention! As you can see, you will have most enthusiastic customers, who will tell their bird friends...who will tell _their_ bird friends...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Boni Birds,

Oh...I have just got to see the PG wear with alley cats and shamrock print!  You have really peaked my interest and desire to see your little models wearing your designer collection.

Perhaps you can find someone who has the finances and someone you can trust to help you with this venture. Sounds to me like it would be a big hit! .....AND I am dying to see my Skye wearing one of them, do you make them in hefty size?

Please do share your pigeon experiences, it has been quite a pleasure...already.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Boni - would love to read more stories.

I have noticed that birds do like to eat at the same time we do. Our cockatiel, Dean, is an example. When we eat, he immediately goes to his seed bowls and digs in. We had a wonderful little dove, Mr. D., for a number of years who did the same thing.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Pickles- wow! Do you have pigeons also? Inside or out? Did your keets get along with your other birds?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

The wonderful thing about my design is- doesn't really matter how wide your bird (thats part of the secret) and it adjusts long ways in two places- bet it will fit! And when it is on it is barley visable.( except under the tail).


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Web site sounds very interesting, it would be something I would want to do. Thank you for yor conversations with me.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, creator-lady. Yup, dill pickles only (I tried fooling him with sweet ones but nope, Schroeder was way too smart for that. 
I don't have pigeons but I have a visitor with the feathered foot muffs and a little ducktail on the back of his/her neck fly into our yard. Quite a big pigeon too. He's been pretty consistent coming almost every day for the past couple of weeks. We're working on becoming friends so I can snag him and get him someplace safer. My first trapping attempts made him a bit shy so. . . . 
My love birds are long since gone to bird heaven, so now we care for two parakeets (budgies, not the bigger parakeets) and two teeny finches. The birds seem to get along well but I don't want to put the finches in with the 'keets because of the size differential and the potential danger that a parakeet's beak would present to a small bird, especially Flit who only has one leg (our unipod  ) Talk about overcoming a handicap. I'm afraid that Flit won't last as long as Flutter because that poor little leg of his never gets a rest. We've made adaptations but still . . . ). The four birds sleep as close together as the cages allow and they favor the food dishes that are closest together so I think they enjoy each other's company and consider the other species part of their own flock. When they are out of sight of each other, there's a lot of calling and worried conversation between parakeet and finch.
PS. I have some flying pig fabric that would look "smashing, daurling" on some poor pidgy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm not positive about this but I don't think pickles would be good for birds - too much salt.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah! I love interesting fabric pieces, maybe we could trade, catch the pigeon, I'll make you a PG wear for him/her in exchange for interesting fabric. I love the barter method! What brought you to this pigeon site if you don't have one?
boni


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

LT is that beautiful picture of a white bird yours? Looks some like my Mr. Hooters. How did you get a picture on this place?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, that is our sweet girl ******. She is about 5 years old and we just love her to pieces!  

You can make your own personalized avatar by going to "User CP" at the top and click on that then on the left where it says "control panel" go down to "Edit Avatar" and you can use any picture of your pigeons you wish to.

There are a number of pre-drawn pigeon pictures (courtesy of the site owner Carl or "Big Bird") that you can use until you get your own picture up. Sometime when you get a chance, check out Carl's artwork that you can access from the main page or from the blue banner at the top.


----------

